# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  BUY ANYTHING free (Private's only)

## Rickyat

What you need : WPE Pro 0.9a
-PermEdit
-World Of Warcraft (lol)

Step one : Start World Of Warcraft , login with your character then open WPE Pro.
Step two : Open PermEdit (you need to have WPE Pro opened) and search for WPE Pro , when you found it click on it then click Grant Permissions (you can close PermEdit after).


Step three : Go to "Target program" (WPE Pro) and then click on wow.exe
Then click on Filter 1 and go to "028" and at Search write "01" and at Modify write "00" then click apply and check Filter 1.


Then click enable filter near the red X.

Step four : Then go into World Of Warcraft to a vendor and DRAG with left click (not right) the item into your bag.
And voila your done!


If the item ain't cost gold and it costs Tokens or w/e here's what you need to do : 
Step one : Go to vendor
Step two : When click on the vendor the first bag will automatically open so CLOSE 
Step three : DRAG the item to the first bag (don't open the bag).

PS : The hack won't work on WoWScape because they already fixed it yesterday.
PS#2 : If you're AV (Anti-Virus) detects WPE Pro it's because it's a hacking program.So turn off your Anti-Virus.


PERM EDIT
RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting

WPE
RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting


I'll try and get some screenie's up here in a min but as of now my comp is running like a turtle in a foot race.

First time trying to contribute back to the people ive been leaching off of for some time =( sorry lol

(This is fixed on wowscape and toxicwow may be on others too but those are what im current with.)

----------


## Demonkunga

Private server section is here:
Programs - MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides

----------

